# Outlook 2003 "Fehler beim Ausführen der Operation"



## Foxgame (30. November 2008)

Hi

neuerdings kommt bei meinem Outlook 2003 wenn ich auf Senden/Empfangen klicke folgender Fehler : "Fehler beim Ausführen der Operation"

Diese Meldung kann man nur mit OK bestätigen und dann funktioniert Senden/Empfangen nicht mehr. Nur im Task-Manager kann man Outlook als Prozess beenden, neu starten und dann funktioniert Outlook wie gewohnt.

Was kann man denn gegen diesen Fehler tun?

Grüße

Foxgame


----------

